# canfield crampon pedals?



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i'm not ready to buy new pedals yet, but i use fivetens and nasty pinny platforms and my current pedals are rather beastly. 
so i was looking at the crampons, and the picture i saw of the profile, looked like the middle bulges up a bit in the center (the edges of the spindle?) and i know that the longish pins are supposed to make up for that, but are they really tall enough? i prefer longer pins, (i dont care about my shins!) and i was worried i'd "feel" that bulge in the center and not get enough grip. Then there's the price ugh, but thats a different issue. 
just wondering who's used them and what they think. thanks.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Never used them but check in at the DH/FR forum here, there are plenty of riders rocking these pedals and they may be able to give you some info.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

So you're you plan on wearing them? JK!

I don't think you'll feel the contour to an annoying degree, esp if your soles are beefy and somewhat rigid like a Five Ten Impact. You might hear your shoe rubber squeaking where it contacts the spindle while pedaling. I think they're a really sweet pedal, rivaled only by the Point One Podium. FWIW.

Mike


----------



## jmartin2076 (May 19, 2010)

I have been riding a pair for about a year now. The only problem I have had is the bushing is starting to need replacement, which should be an easy fix. They grip very well, I cannot remember slipping a pedal since getting them. You really don't notice the spindle under your foot, or at least I haven't. They are not cheap but like anything from the Canfields they are built very well. I doubt you will be disappointed if you buy a pair.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

sorry this ended up in the apparel section, haha, i didnt see a "pedal" forum unless i missed it!
i have five tens, but not the beefy ones. i have the trail shoes because the beefy ones dont fit me correctly (they dont have a lot of options for the girls). thanks guys.


----------



## gearmunkey (May 12, 2012)

I've got a pair of Canfield Crampons and love them with one exception: the spindle rotates relative to the pedal, and while you don't feel the bulge, with certain shoes, namely my Five Ten impacts, I get an annoying squeal as the spindle rotates against the shoe. However, when I wear my low top Converse All Stars, no squeal, just tons of grippy goodness with plenty of power on the upstroke. Likely a pair of Vans would also be a great shoe with these pedals.


----------



## Thor Lord of Thunder (Jun 6, 2010)

I wear 5.10 Impacts and use Crampons on one bike, Straitlines on the other. The Straitlines seem like they are just a bit grippier, but the Crampons are plenty grippy for DH or any other kind of riding (it's just that the Straitlines are second to none when it comes to grip). I run long pins in the Crampons, too. As mentioned, they tend to squeal when used with 5.10s due to the sticky rubber and spindle contact. So, between two high performance pedals, I would have to say I would go with the Crampons 100% of the time. My trails are rocky, ledgy pedal-grabbers (Moab) and I am constantly reminded of how much clearance the Crampons have in sections where I would normally scrape or slam rocks with the Straitlines (Crampons clear these just fine). It's sometimes even disconcerting, because I'm expecting and setting up for a pedal smack, and when nothing happens it almost throws you off balance. A few mm doesn't seem like much, but it makes ALL the difference in a variety of situations.

Get a pair and enjoy them!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm going to get a pair of Crampons when the bros come out with the new version. 'June' is the last update I saw in the Canfield forum. One of my friends has the current gen on his Endorphin, but I'm not in a hurry so I figure I'll wait for the revision.

I'll bet you a beer that the Straitlines are second to the twenty6 Predators...  I have Prerunners on my hardtail, and people rave about how grippy they are. They're nothing compared to the Predators. But as grippy as they are, the twenty6 pedals are designed to shed pins when struck, so I've decided I need a set of 'desert' pedals for my UT trips. My friend has never lost a pin from his Crampons.


----------

